# Old AFD EF lenses and the M



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to say, although I like the balance and feel, AFD lenses and the M don't really get along too well. Slow, noisy hunting AF.


----------



## lw (Nov 23, 2013)

Perhaps easier to use MF with ML


----------

